# sun visior



## carguy4sp (Oct 13, 2008)

I filed a complaint hear IVOQ - File a Complaint
about my sun visor failing early in my Murano's life and causing a safety hazard by flopping down to obstruct road view when a bump is hit.

Any repair ideas?


----------



## 2young2retire (Aug 17, 2002)

Maybe they will fix it under a 2003 service bulletin. The dealer replaced mine because they were loose. Hope this helps.

Component Description:
45. STRUCTURE Bulletin Number: 03081 
Bulletin Date: Aug 03 

Vehicle: 2003 Nissan Murano 
Summary:
SUNVISOR SUPPORT CLIP LOOSE AND/OR RATTLES. ( NHTSA ITEM NUMBER - 10003509 )


----------

